# autocomplete off



## Murxili (18. Feb 2016)

Hallo ihr lieben, ich bin neu hier und weiss auch nicht wirklich ob ich mit meiner Frage bei euch richtig bin. 

Bei einer Shopping-Seite kann ich mit einem Klick alle Informationen wie Adresse, Land,... ausfüllen, jedoch ist bei dem letzten Schritt bei dem ich meine cc Nummer und Datum eingeben muss die Seite so programmiert, dass autocomplete off ist. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dies zu umgehen und meine Daten dort sofort stehen zu haben (ich kaufe dort Artikel die schnell ausverkauft sind- sehr schnell und es wirklich um Sekunden geht).
Ich nutze Chrome. 

Lieben Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## TheFrog (18. Feb 2016)

Was hast das mit Java zu tun?? Schreib dir doch einfach ein Autohotkeyscript damit ist das in Sekunden gelöst.

Also irgendwie so etwas:

^!s::
   send,
   (
Bla Bla Bla Bla...
   )


----------

